# Silver Beige?



## Purley (May 21, 2010)

I had a thread going a little while ago - all about colour

http://www.poodleforum.com/5-poodle-talk/13403-colour-questions.html

If you check that there are some really informative, interesting answers about colour in general and silver beige included.


----------



## Dogsinstyle (Sep 6, 2009)

A true silver-beige clears much the same as a silver does. Cafe' is really just a brown that has lightened. When you see pups labeled as cafe', they are just creams with brown noses.
I've bred several silver beige pups, the combination of brown/blue/silver often will give you a sb. The pup below was sired by a sb, out of a blue with brown and silver parents.
She is a half sister to my Runway.
The first set is from 3 weeks to 9 weeks, where you can see how light she is when her face is shaved, even at 4-5 weeks. Next is at a year, then at 4 years.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

So a Cafe will have brown points, and a silver-beige will have black? Carole, that's a beautiful pup at every age!


----------



## Dogsinstyle (Sep 6, 2009)

Silver beige will have brown points, I don't know why Sandy's nose looks so dark in the last pic.


----------



## zyrcona (Jan 9, 2011)

As I understand it, silver beige and café au lait are to brown as silver and blue are to black. They're the same genes, just acting on a different base colour. All three are part of the brown 'family' and should have liver points.

Nice pictures.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

LEUllman said:


> So a Cafe will have brown points, and a silver-beige will have black? Carole, that's a beautiful pup at every age!


No, no! A silver beige has brown points!  That has been a misconception on this board before.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Dogsinstyle said:


> Silver beige will have brown points, I don't know why Sandy's nose looks so dark in the last pic.


Sandy's nose looks brown to me in that pic!


----------



## catnip mouse (May 21, 2011)

So it's a solid color meaning all the hairs are the same color? I've seen poodles that started life brown and then turned...how would I call them...salt and pepper? From a distance of even a few feet, they look solid color, but when you get close to them, you can see they're made of light and dark hairs. Is that then the prematurely gray poodle?


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

catnip mouse said:


> So it's a solid color meaning all the hairs are the same color? I've seen poodles that started life brown and then turned...how would I call them...salt and pepper? From a distance of even a few feet, they look solid color, but when you get close to them, you can see they're made of light and dark hairs. Is that then the prematurely gray poodle?


A silver beige will be one solid color when finished clearing. There may be some natural variation in color throughout the coat, especially when young, such as darker ears or tipping of the ruff. 

If a brown poodle appears a solid color but is made of light and dark hairs, that is a typical faded brown. Most browns will fade like this. This is not a silver beige poodle.


----------



## zyrcona (Jan 9, 2011)

You should also have some indication of what colour it is by how old it is when its coat starts to change. Café, silver beige, and brown are all born brown, and silver, blue, and black are all born black. Black and brown should hold their colours. Silver and silver beige will start to clear very early and should have light-coloured faces the first time they are clipped. Blue and café will not begin to clear until they are older, often not until they are approaching two years old.

Here is a cute video from a lady who breeds beautiful silver dogs, showing the silver puppies with the pale faces after their first clip. You can see the fully cleared silver colour on the puppies' mother.

Itzapromise puppies and kittens: Haircut boys.

Still picture from same breeder:

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_5DdS1eOZU-s/TG_t0yE_YLI/AAAAAAAAA44/TEKHvvpchPY/s1600/2010-08-20+009.JPG


----------



## Jjadm555 (Oct 11, 2015)

This is Oliver. He's my large toy. Lol He is a silver beige. When he was younger , he had dark brown hair. But now he is a true silver beige.


----------



## Jjadm555 (Oct 11, 2015)

does anyone have a phantom toy?


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

I do, but you probably want to start a seperate thread so that be who do will answer you question. Also your pup is adorable I nlover silver beige poodles


----------



## TeresaYL (May 15, 2015)

Jjadm555 said:


> This is Oliver. He's my large toy. Lol He is a silver beige. When he was younger , he had dark brown hair. But now he is a true silver beige.


Hi Oliver ?
This is Jobie, she just turned 1 recently!!
Nice to know you ??


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

Jjadm555 said:


> does anyone have a phantom toy?


I know this was asked a couple of months ago, but I just now saw it.

Not sure if this poster stills come here, but I just wanted to say that my very first Poodle was a Phantom. That was in 1977. I don't have dogs right now, but in all, I've had 5 Phantoms over the years. Tinker, Chipper, Trixie, Skipper, and Kaydee.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

TrixieTreasure said:


> I know this was asked a couple of months ago, but I just now saw it.
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if this poster stills come here, but I just wanted to say that my very first Poodle was a Phantom. That was in 1977. I don't have dogs right now, but in all, I've had 5 Phantoms over the years. Tinker, Chipper, Trixie, Skipper, and Kaydee.



And boy were your poodles beautiful - some of the most beautiful poodles that I ever did see! ? just like a drawing out of a poodle conformation book!


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

Tiny Poodles said:


> And boy were your poodles beautiful - some of the most beautiful poodles that I ever did see! ? just like a drawing out of a poodle conformation book!


Thanks! They were not of the best conformation, but they were absolutely beautiful in my eyes.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

TrixieTreasure said:


> Thanks! They were not of the best conformation, but they were absolutely beautiful in my eyes.



Well conformation is in the eye of the beholder, and I always thought that your dogs were a sight to behold!


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

Tiny Poodles said:


> Well conformation is in the eye of the beholder, and I always thought that your dogs were a sight to behold!


Thank you.


----------

